# HILFE - Popup soll sich selbst aktualisieren.



## Aline (13. Okt 2005)

Bin an der Erstellung eines Popups, bei dem die gezogenen Informationen automatisch in einer bestimmten Zeit
von ca. 10min. aktualisiert werden.
Wichtig: ...ein Script um F5 (aktualisieren) autom. auszuführen ohne das sich das Popup in einem neuen Fenster öffnet.

Bisheriger Code:  ???:L 


```
<HEAD>
<title>Ticker</title>
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">

function popUp(URL) {
day = new Date();
id = day.getTime();
eval("page" + id + " = window.open(URL, '" + id + "', 'toolbar=0,scrollbars=0,location=0,statusbar=0,menubar=0,resizable=1,width=247,height=10,left = 388.5,top = 341.5');");
}

// End -->
</script>
<body>
<BODY onLoad="javascript:popUp('http://xxx.php')">
</body>
```

Bin um jede nützliche Antwort froh


----------



## Roar (13. Okt 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099
verschoben


----------



## Guest (13. Okt 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099
> verschoben



Fettes Sorry


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Okt 2005)

ist zwar totaler mist

im popup html das meta refresh mit sich selber und 5 Sekunden...


----------

